# VNC "Connection Refused"



## RJZ (10. Juni 2007)

Ich will per VNC, über das Internet, einen Mac Fernwarten (als ich es nach dem einrichten getestet habe, hat es auch Funktioniert) aber einen Tag später als ich es wieder Versucht habe hat es nicht mehr Funktioniert, und Funktioniert noch immer nicht.

Wenn ich versuche zu Verbinden, kommt diese Meldung (wenn ich es mit "Chicken of the VNC" versuche):


> Could not connect to server
> 89.118.54.45:5900
> Connection refused: connect()


oder (wenn ich es mit "Real VNC Viewer" versuche):


> unable to connect to host: Connection refused (10061)


der Mac hängt hinter einem Router, portforwarding ist auf Port 5900 eingestellt.


Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben.

mfg RJZ


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Juni 2007)

hast du denn auch die richtige IP?
Die ändert sich in der Regel bei den Meisten Internetverbindungen nach spätestens 24 Stunden.

Such diesbezüglich hier im Forum mal nach "Dynamic DNS", damit kannst du der Dynamischen IP eine feste Adresse geben.


----------

